# Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End (2007)



## j d worthington (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I don't know how long it'll be up, but there's a trailer out there...

PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: AT WORLD'S END on Yahoo! Movies

Enjoy!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 22, 2007)

Impressive. But yet, all of their trailers have been.


----------



## Allegra (May 20, 2007)

*Third Pirates film has premiere*

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Third Pirates film has premiere

*'The latest movie in the Pirates of the Caribbean series, At World's End, has had its world premiere in Los Angeles.* 

Crowds of screaming fans turned out to glimpse stars of the film, including Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom, as they attended the gala event at Disneyland. 
The original inspiration for the film series was a ride at the theme park. 
Three films on, it has become one of the most successful film franchises ever, with the second in the series taking over $1bn (£506m) worldwide. Only two other films - Titanic and The Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King - have ever reached the $1bn global box office takings mark.'


----------



## HappyHippo (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

I hope three's better than two - IMHO it was _dire_!


----------



## Coolhand (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*



HappyHippo said:


> I hope three's better than two - IMHO it was _dire_!


 
Agreed. The first film was great but the second sucked so powerfully that I'm actually astonished the Earth wasn't turned inside out.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

i liked them all, for an action flick they were pritty good but they are disney movies not ment for people over 12


----------



## Carmine Boy (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

Just watched this earlier and enjoyed it a lot. Mr. Depp is just so entertaining as Capt. Jack Sparrow. His movement and delivery was fun to watch. A few minor plot issues aside, this was almost as good as the 1st. It was funny, a bit maudlin in bits, but this is a Disney movie, the rather brutal opening sequence notwithstanding.


----------



## ScottSF (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

This was the first one I really liked.  A bit too busy but I found it much more engaging than any of the others.  I'm always out of sync. with the critics I guess.  The hoisting of the colors made me sniffle


----------



## Coolhand (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

Aw man, just seen this film. I'm going to track down the director with a life-force sucking machine and get those three wasted hours of my life back.

Liked the shivering monkey though. He was cute.


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*



fantasy noob said:


> i liked them all, for an action flick they were pritty good but they are disney movies not ment for people over 12


Since it's a 12A certificate, that is a lot of parents forced to sit through it too!!

Actually, I enjoyed the other two, I just thought the second was too long and complicated. I just saw this today, and it really, really is too long, and very complicated.

There is lots of fights, and more fights, and lots of things going on, but I found myself getting bored before the end, and that is not a good sign.

I think they should definitely quit now, but I saw Jack getting ready to find the Elixir of Youth.

Did anyone stay the full ten minutes of credits to see the final bit? Only the very unfortunate did at my cinema. Shall I save you the bother? Spoiler - 



Spoiler



Ten Years later, Turner returns to Elizabeth and they have a nine-year old son.


 And that's it!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

I thought that the Fountain/Elixir/Miscellaneous Containing Unit of Youth thing was an annoying symbol of the main annoying thing about the movie, which I thought was that it wasn't _resolved_ enough. Especially since the second movie seemed like a set-up for the third. For a last in the trilogy movie, it let me down. Nevertheless, I still enjoyed it; I like Barbossa and i thought the Davy Jones thing was pretty nifty.


----------



## PTeppic (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

Saw yesterday. Verrrry long and quite slow in places. About on par with the second, I thought, which put it good but not great. The set pieces were very complex and very well executed, just too far apart. Laugh out loud funny in places, but again too far apart. I guess they wanted to make sure there was a plot to thread the characters round: they just added too many bits requiring tedium and excess exposition.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*



Dave said:


> I think they should definitely quit now, but I saw Jack getting ready to find the Elixir of Youth.
> 
> Did anyone stay the full ten minutes of credits to see the final bit? Only the very unfortunate did at my cinema. Shall I save you the bother? Spoiler -
> 
> ...


I definitely agree - I hope they don't do a fourth, three is just fine, but it's looking like they might.

Was persuaded to stay through the credits my my girlfriend, who had heard there was an extra bit. Predictably dissapointing, as these scenes always are.

Bigger Spoilers - It would have been much better if he'd turned up with a squid-head though


----------



## Joel007 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

I thought the ending lacked imagination. 



Spoiler



Didn't Davy Jones come on land in a bucket of water? Why can't Will?
How did they know about the "kill him and take his place" if Jones was the one who first cut his heart out?
Why can't Elizabeth go on the ship with Will? She isn't a dangerous goddess, which was the other's excuse.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

About the first one...my friends and I were discussing this...Davy Jones didn't do his job of taking the dead people over to the other side (which is why he went all tentacley...not that that's really a problem, you can crush brains with them, didja see him do it? Cooool.) Will, being all noble and wanting to not turn tentacley will help the dead people...thus he'll be away for the entire ten years and never get to see Pouty Mcpoutyson until he gets his one day off every decade...we believe.

As for the other two...not a clue!


----------



## PTeppic (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

On the whole Will thing:


Spoiler



Why couldn't Jack simply stab the newly carved out heart and take the place of Will, instead of taking Davy's place? He'd get the immortality he was wanting, the crew still all get freed and Will gets back to nookie with Keira McPout (it's a hard job, but...)


----------



## Joel007 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

I think there's a problem with that


Spoiler



Since Will would be dead, he might have a hard time enjoying his newfound freedom


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

PTeppic:

I thought it had to do with Keith Richards line:  "Living forever isn't the problem.  It's living with yourself."  Jack is a scoundrel and probably can't be trusted with the souls of the dead and more than Davy Jones.  Seeing Will dead probably reminded him of that, which is why I think he hesitated when it was time to stab the heart.  The noble Will Turner, however, can be trusted to fulfill the charge and can live with himself forever.  And I'm sure he is quite pleased to do so, as long as he could spend one day every ten years with Elizabeth.  It all goes back to the line in the first movie when Will proclaimed that he would die for her.  And so he did.

Joel...I actually thought the ending was the most imaginitive part of the trilogy.  Here's why:

The first two movies attempted to impress us with supernatural elements that relied on special effects.  But the ending of the third movie, while supernatural again, relied on the weight of the Pirates mythology and the Will/Elizabeth romance.  There were no special effects involved.  (At least no new ones.)   You have to care about Will and Elizabeth to be moved by the ending.  Apparently I was.  *sniff*  (Something in my eye.)  

Spoilers over.

I give this film a mixed review.  I liked Keira's costumes.  (See my new avatar for details.)  And this movie was probably the funniest of the three.

What I didn't like...First of all, Barbosa is a good guy in this one, and that's just wrong.

Second, they were too blase about the supernatural elements.  Neither the audience, nor the characters, are impressed by the "fish men" anymore.  I think this fact was acknowledged in the comical scene where Will and Becket were sipping tea while chatting with Davy Jones.  So, instead of introducing new creatures and effects, they went with the surreal.   Is the land of the dead populated by frightening spirits?  No.  Instead we have Jack talking to dozens of copies of himself in a barren desert.  (I know they gave Kieth Richards a cameo.  I didn't know they let him contribute to the script.  )  I didn't care for this stuff.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

I know I am going to be in the minority here but I loved the movie. It reminds me of the original Star Wars movies, nothing really special about them but the characters are so likeable you can't help but love it. I don't know. Maybe I am just easy to please?


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

Oh I enjoyed it  I just have a thing about plot holes, which includes star wars...


----------



## roddglenn (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

Went along with the missus to see this last night. Was looking forward to it as I thought the first one was excellent and the second still good (although a little flawed).

The third outing was a little more flawed than Dead Man's Chest in my opinion. For starters it introduced a load of MAJOR plot developments that had not had a SINGLE mention in the first two films (namely the Pirate Lords and the 9 pieces of eight and also the godess Calypso). Without giving anything away these are major plots for the whole outcome of the trilogy and no one thought it important to mention them before (even just in passing)??? 

I also thought that some of the action sequences (like in Dead Man's Chest) were way over the top (even for this type of film) so much so that you became aware of just how much you had to suspend belief.

Chow Yun-Fat and Keith Richards I thought weren't used to best effect, but were ok. Johnny wasn't on top form, although was still good enough. Orlando and Keira were both ok, but nothing startling. For me, Geoffrey Rush stole the show - out acted everyone by far in my opinion (although even his accent went a little dodgy in a couple of places - but I'll let him off!).

The film was good overall and did wrap up everything (apart from Jack's new adventure), but with better editing could've shaved off 20-30mins. I was just disappointed with the way they conveniently threw in several new major plotlines that had never been mentioned before in the earlier 2 films.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

I thought it was great.  Atleast as good as the first.  Alot better than the second one.


What i liked most was there was a good balance again beteween the comedy parts and the serious part.  While in the second Jack was a clown most of the time.

I would like alot more sequals as long as they let Will/Liz story die and remove those two.

Every scene with Bloom took away alittle and alittle more of the movies greatness.  The lame parts was thier part of the story.  I mean getting married in the middle of a battle....

Bloom can be a pretty boy elsewhere


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Third Pirates film has premiere*

One day every ten years sucks. Would Will age or would he just stay the same since he has this duty? In which case, wouldn't Elizabeth get all old and seedy and so the one day in ten years would be crap? Also, wouldn't Will get bored out of his mind?


----------

